# **********urgent 1988 scirocco urgent********



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

okay well now that ive got your attention i really do need some help. okay so let me start off by getting right to the punch. i over torqued a banjo bolt for cylinder #4 until it snapped for some reason i wasn't thinking at the time. So as you may or may not know these bolts are hollow so i thought it should be relatively simple to extract it.....i was wrong, so very wrong. this is what i did... i drilled it out a very little bit just enough to get the extractor in a good amount and then i decided to attempt to start getting it out and i go to twist the extractor and it snaps right inside the bolt. so now you know what im talkig about. i have a piece of hardened steel in the only place im able to drill so now i really have no idea what to do and the Bentley really isnt giving me to much good advice right now...


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

the bolt has become one with the fuel distributor.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

That is a real pickle.
On op of that, it is a pickle stuck in a fuel distributor.
First, anything I suggest shouuld be considered ideas and I assume no liability for fire or calamity that could ensue.

Second, I never use extractors, every one I have used breaks off like this. even the half decent ones.

I have found some alternatives to extraction so I'll toss out a few.

In the shop "Back in the day", when we would break hard stuff off in softer materials we would weld something to the borken off piece, usually a drill blank to a borken off tap. The heat would sometimes help free up the bound up tap end and we could back it out.
When this did not work, we would use a hard centerpunch and break out the tap.

These two approaches may not work as you are dealing with a device full of fuel.
you could try them but don't plan on the meter being intact as the heat might cook the internal diaphragm. At this point though, you are pretty much screwed anyway.

If it were me, I would try and break the extractor into smaller pieces until it can be fished out. You could couple this with heat cycling to see if you can try and walk it out.

if you mange to remove it, the next obstacle would be to identify the thread and re-tap the horked up threads, if this works you might be able to save it.

Otherwise, good luck and you might want to start looking for another meter.
Is it an 8V 1.8, 16v 1.8, or a 2.0 Motronic?
The first two are interchangeable, but the 2.0 has a longer plunger stop depth. If you get really desperate, I might have one for a reasonable price.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

nbvwfan said:


> That is a real pickle.
> On op of that, it is a pickle stuck in a fuel distributor.
> First, anything I suggest shouuld be considered ideas and I assume no liability for fire or calamity that could ensue.
> 
> ...


im desperate and welding just isnt a good idea right now due to all the fuel and vapors. i just dont wanna light on fire today. im going to try a few more things but wow this really is difficult. now im new to this so if you have the 16v 1.8 L cis-e fuel distributor i would like to purchase that from you but since im new to vortex im not sure how to purchase anything from other users.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

If you welded, you'd be best pulling the meter and lines.
I will see if I can find one in my spares.
If you have a 1.8 it is one primary type of meter, if its a 2.0 it's different. I have both, but I would not sell until I test them. My special 8V one I am not sure I would sell as I put a lot of time "working" it and it probably flows more than your car can handle.

I can try and help you out, but it has to pace time I might have to help.
Buying is as easy as just doing a transaction through paypal.

I know where another fresh meter is at a local yard and I could pull it for you at the cost they charge + a fee to verify it works and s/h.
This could be as soon as this weekend as I will probably be going there Saturday. You could ship me your old one and I could see if I could extract the broken banjo.

PM me if you would like to work this out and what timing works for you.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

nbvwfan said:


> If you welded, you'd be best pulling the meter and lines.
> I will see if I can find one in my spares.
> If you have a 1.8 it is one primary type of meter, if its a 2.0 it's different. I have both, but I would not sell until I test them. My special 8V one I am not sure I would sell as I put a lot of time "working" it and it probably flows more than your car can handle.
> 
> ...


i dont even know what a pm is


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

I sent you a PM.
Check your "notifications"
:thumbup:


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

The problem I see is that when you drilled the bolt out for the extractor you let shavings into the fuel dist. which is a bad thing. 
At this point I would replace the dist. with another one. You could also call one of the few companies that still rebuild these and ask them if you send your unit to them could they fix/rebuild it.
Either way unless you can find a good used unit this is going to cost you big time!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

This weekend, I was going through one of my bins of parts and saw I had another CIS-E 1.8 Meter.
It is untested but it is probably still be good and could likely test it on my 86.
If you have setup paypal I might be able to still help you out.
Let me know.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

jimbbski said:


> The problem I see is that when you drilled the bolt out for the extractor you let shavings into the fuel dist. which is a bad thing.
> At this point I would replace the dist. with another one. You could also call one of the few companies that still rebuild these and ask them if you send your unit to them could they fix/rebuild it.
> Either way unless you can find a good used unit this is going to cost you big time!


To be honest with you I figured as much. I'm still going to try to get this one working again, but I do need a new one. Wouldn't the fuel filter catch the metal shavings? I'm not sure how the route from the fuel tank to the fuel distributor works but I'm assuming it goes tank, fuel filter, fuel distributor, injectors, back to the distributor...then back to the tank? Does that sound accurate or am I way off?


----------



## mk2roc (Nov 29, 2012)

Your routing is correct but the shavings can foul up your injector at the least. Shavings in the fuel system is just bad period. Is the car a 16v or 8v ? I should have a fuel dizzy from an 85 8v and one from a 87 16v knocking around. The 8v is known good and the 16v I don't quite know the condition. If I can find them you pay the shipping for the correct one and I will send it to you.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

*Update*

I'm purchasing a fuel distributor tonight and I just wanted to know the correct procedure of installing a "new to me" but used fuel distributor.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

*I really need help*

I finally got that bolt out and installed evverything back the way i found it but now it will start up idle for 4 seconds then shut off.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

You probably have a couple settings off.
You need to dial in rest position, verify stop depth, and set base mixture.
If you don't know how to do this you might try searching my posts.
If I were you I would read up in the Bentley manual on CIS-E, as do some google searches on CIS (K-Jetronic) There is a pdf manual posted IIRC and a lot useful info on the CIS-page FAQ


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

nbvwfan said:


> You probably have a couple settings off.
> You need to dial in rest position, verify stop depth, and set base mixture.
> If you don't know how to do this you might try searching my posts.
> If I were you I would read up in the Bentley manual on CIS-E, as do some google searches on CIS (K-Jetronic) There is a pdf manual posted IIRC and a lot useful info on the CIS-page FAQ


How could the settings be off, if all i have done is remove the meter and then put the same exact one back in? this bolt that was stuck inside the meter when i did finally get it out i have this problem. it seems to be running off the 5th injector and i wonder why not the other four so that's what im getting myself into right now.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

How?
You touched it.
It is likely something got disconnected/reconnected wrong.
If you have only the cold start (5th) injector "priming" the motor, either you broke the meter or you hooked something up wrong.
Not to be harsh, but download the K-Jetronic manual and do some reading. If you want to know about CIS, there is help, and there is documentation, but there is *no shortcut*


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

thankyoou and its not harsh but everything is hooked up correctly but its defiantly possible that its broken.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

Is it possible to run a test on the pump with it out of the car? Like a flow test?


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

hewhosleepswithbears said:


> Is it possible to run a test on the pump with it out of the car? Like a flow test?


No,
Bentley outlines the procedure for flow testing with pump in car.
Doing it out of the car is dangerous and won't do anything but tell you the pump runs, which you can hear if it does while it is in the car.


----------



## mk2roc (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with the previous post. Do the Bentley flow test and pattern spray test. I do have a question however. Before the whole distributor incident, how was the car running and why were you on it? My thought is if it was not running right in the first place you may have to address that problem first.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

mk2roc said:


> I agree with the previous post. Do the Bentley flow test and pattern spray test. I do have a question however. Before the whole distributor incident, how was the car running and why were you on it? My thought is if it was not running right in the first place you may have to address that problem first.


it ran nice 1100 rpm perrfect idle real nice and then this...i need to purchase a bentley soon like real soon


----------

